# high times in minnesota



## spoker (Aug 5, 2015)

[lmg]http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r791/oreo220/PIC_0007_zpsfkwd9ezn.jpg[/img]






 sorry bout the repeats me or my computor aint workin right?


----------



## the tinker (Aug 5, 2015)

Always wanted to do this. There was a man on the next block from our house back in the 1950s that had done this to a bike, All the kids loved it! really kool!


----------

